# Best Place To Buy BHO Extractor??



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

been looking in to buying one instead of homemade one any links??


----------



## Hackerman (May 15, 2014)

There are hundreds of them listed on eBay if you're an eBay person.


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2014)

30 bucks free shipping>>>>http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151115130248?lpid=82


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

thanks ive been looking on ebay what do yall think glass or stainless??


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

and whats the best butane to use??


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2014)

Try to use butane that has been filtered, I use triple filtered butane , that is the best I can find here.


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2014)

I have never made it but if and when I do it will be with glass. jmo


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Hackerman (May 15, 2014)

Be very very careful.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

for sure hackerman done it before with some other growers i used 2 know just 1st time by myself always do it outside and no joint or cig in ur hand lol its ver explosive i know lol


----------



## buddogmutt (May 20, 2014)

I use both, glass for smaller batches & and stainless for big ones.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2014)

nice bud how much is that and whats ur yeild like per oz of bud or oz of bud trim


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2014)

ur quarter pound??


----------



## buddogmutt (May 22, 2014)

My stainless tubes run 12oz's at a time...amount will always vary with quality of trim,
I make my extractors with stands and can holders...too much holding that frozen steel while blowing the butane inspired that! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (May 26, 2014)

wow incredible any tips bud


----------



## buddogmutt (May 28, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> wow incredible any tips bud



Use only popcorn nugs and the frosty trim...no leaf or stem...with that being said, I grow plants for my extracts, so the bud, popcorn buds & sugar trim from those plants are what I use, fully dried and cured as if it was for smoking...that's about it...also I like to break it down prior to packing in the tube...I mean break it down as if to twist one...


----------

